# Cancer in the military



## mtfisch1 (Feb 19, 2014)

What is everyone's thoughts on this topic?

I'm a cancer survivor still in the military. I was diagnosed in early 2012 after returning from Afghanistan. I was missed diagnosed from multiple military physicians. So I took it on myself to find my own doctor. Went through chemo and kicked it's ass. My unit didn't help me what so ever (I'm a Psyop Reservest so that's probably why). I've never had a profile for it, nor did I really want one because it never stopped me from doing my job. And I destroy everyone in PFT's. I've currently been trying to join 18x with recruiters around my area. Everyone I talk to pretty much tell me I'm a no-go and will never get in until after 5 years (I've been clear for about 2). Why am I still in the military if its such a big deal? The thing that pisses me off is the Army let's all of these people in on waivers and people that seriously should not be any where near the military. I see tons of fat people in the Army who I know for a fact don't deserve to be in the military. And then you have people like me who work their ass off to hopefully get that "dream" job that most people say they are going to do but never actually attempt it. I know most of you are going to say "well if your cancer comes back..." Well if that was the case then why keep the person with the cancer in the military? Its not like I've wasted their money when I was first diagnosed. Just some food for thought. And shit that's been pissing me off the past couple of weeks. Let me know.


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 19, 2014)

The Army is down sizing now. Waivers are limited now. Why don't you get vetted?


----------



## Brill (Feb 19, 2014)

AR 40-501, ch 2, para 36 (redirects from 5-3) seems pretty straight forward.


----------



## mtfisch1 (Feb 19, 2014)

lindy said:


> AR 40-501, ch 2, para 36 (redirects from 5-3) seems pretty straight forward.


Automatic DQ? Am I reading that correctly?


----------



## mtfisch1 (Feb 19, 2014)

lindy said:


> AR 40-501, ch 2, para 36 (redirects from 5-3) seems pretty straight forward.


What if it wasn't a malignant tumor?


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 19, 2014)

mtfisch1 said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on this topic?
> 
> I'm a cancer survivor still in the military. I was diagnosed in early 2012 after returning from Afghanistan. I was missed diagnosed from multiple military physicians. So I took it on myself to find my own doctor. Went through chemo and kicked it's ass. My unit didn't help me what so ever (I'm a Psyop Reservest so that's probably why). I've never had a profile for it, nor did I really want one because it never stopped me from doing my job. And I destroy everyone in PFT's. I've currently been trying to join 18x with recruiters around my area. Everyone I talk to pretty much tell me I'm a no-go and will never get in until after 5 years (I've been clear for about 2). Why am I still in the military if its such a big deal? The thing that pisses me off is the Army let's all of these people in on waivers and people that seriously should not be any where near the military. I see tons of fat people in the Army who I know for a fact don't deserve to be in the military. And then you have people like me who work their ass off to hopefully get that "dream" job that most people say they are going to do but never actually attempt it. I know most of you are going to say "well if your cancer comes back..." Well if that was the case then why keep the person with the cancer in the military? Its not like I've wasted their money when I was first diagnosed. Just some food for thought. And shit that's been pissing me off the past couple of weeks. Let me know.


If it isn't in your records, then why are folks saying it's holding you back?


----------



## Dame (Feb 19, 2014)

SOWT said:


> If it isn't in your records, then why are folks saying it's holding you back?


And if it was blood related (like Leukemia) then it's not on the list at all. Not even under the blood diseases in the chapter 2-4.


----------



## mtfisch1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh the military and its over whelming knowledge. Because blood related cancers are much worse then testicular cancer. Haha what a bunch of idiots.


----------



## mtfisch1 (Feb 19, 2014)

SOWT said:


> If it isn't in your records, then why are folks saying it's holding you back?


In the reserves most of us use Tricare for our insurance. So the recruiter is afraid that if I dont say anything about it at MEP's and they find it some where then I'll be in deep shit.


----------



## pardus (Feb 19, 2014)

mtfisch1 said:


> In the reserves most of us use Tricare for our insurance. So the recruiter is afraid that if I dont say anything about it at MEP's and they find it some where then I'll be in deep shit.



That's a felony I believe.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 19, 2014)

mtfisch1 said:


> In the reserves most of us use Tricare for our insurance. So the recruiter is afraid that if I dont say anything about it at MEP's and they find it some where then I'll be in deep shit.


You are trying to go from Reserve to Active Duty?


----------



## mtfisch1 (Feb 19, 2014)

SOWT said:


> You are trying to go from Reserve to Active Duty?


Y
Yes


----------



## mtfisch1 (Feb 19, 2014)

pardus said:


> That's a felony I believe.


exactly why I didn't do that


----------



## pardus (Feb 19, 2014)

mtfisch1 said:


> exactly why I didn't do that



I'm assuming you've spoken with SF recruiters and not just the local recruiters, right? If active duty recruiters wont consider a waiver ask the Guard.

Do everything above board, get medical documentation from your civi docs saying you are good to go, use that as ammo and convince them you're worth a waiver.


----------



## mtfisch1 (Feb 19, 2014)

No I haven't spoken with a SF recruiter. Kind of hard to fin


pardus said:


> I'm assuming you've spoken with SF recruiters and not just the local recruiters, right? If active duty recruiters wont consider a waiver ask the Guard.
> 
> Do everything above board, get medical documentation from your civi docs saying you are good to go, use that as ammo and convince them you're worth a waiver.


No I haven't spoken with a SF recruiter. Kind of hard to find around my area. I told the recruiter to give a pt test so I could show them that I would slay it. I have all my paperwork and im good friends with Oncologist doc.


----------



## pardus (Feb 19, 2014)

mtfisch1 said:


> No I haven't spoken with a SF recruiter. Kind of hard to fin
> 
> No I haven't spoken with a SF recruiter. Kind of hard to find around my area. I told the recruiter to give a pt test so I could show them that I would slay it. I have all my paperwork and im good friends with Oncologist doc.



Call or email an SF recruiter then, or travel to meet one if that is at all feasible. How much do you want this?
What does slaying a PT test show anyone about cancer? Get more paperwork from your dr friend, saying you're 100% good to go.

IMO it doesn't seem like you're making a particularly big effort with this.


----------



## mtfisch1 (Feb 19, 2014)

pardus said:


> Call or email an SF recruiter then, or travel to meet one if that is at all feasible. How much do you want this?
> What does slaying a PT test show anyone about cancer? Get more paperwork from your dr friend, saying you're 100% good to go.
> 
> IMO it doesn't seem like you're making a particularly big effort with this.


I would be more then happy to drive to meet one. I drove 4 hours the other day to speak with a recruiter telling me that he would help me, then come to find out he couldn't. I honestly didn't know they had just straight SF recruiters. And it's funny you say I'm not putting in the effort. I've pretty much exhausted all of my options, minus a sf recruiter. So before you dog me, go do chemo every day for 6 months and let me know how you feel.


----------



## pardus (Feb 19, 2014)

Keep up the attitude...


----------



## mtfisch1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Sorry its just a little discouraging when you work you're ass off to have someone that doesn't even know you tell you you're not putting in the work.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Feb 19, 2014)

Why not take a trip to Ft. Leonard Wood?  Most (if not all) AD posts have SF recruiters.  Or Google "Special Forces Recruiter Missouri" and check out some of the links there?


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Feb 19, 2014)

mtfisch1 said:


> Sorry its just a little discouraging when you work you're ass off to have someone that doesn't even know you tell you you're not putting in the work.


 
I almost made a comment about putting the info on a leaflet and dropping it from a helo for you to understand, but decided that would be in bad taste. 

Re-read all of your posts in this thread and try to see why it looks like you aren't putting that much effort into your your goal.  You didn't know they had recruiters strictly for SF, and you are working your ass off on this?  Obviously you haven't done that much research.  Keep looking around, you will find everything you need.  People are presenting you with the food.  Grab a fork and knife and feed yourself.


----------



## mtfisch1 (Feb 19, 2014)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> Why not take a trip to Ft. Leonard Wood?  Most (if not all) AD posts have SF recruiters.  Or Google "Special Forces Recruiter Missouri" and check out some of the links there?


Already checked Google and couldn't find anything. It's hard being a civilian with a job plus other things to make the trip up there (which is almost 3 hours from me). I'll give the post a call tomorrow to see what is up. Thanks


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Feb 19, 2014)

mtfisch1 said:


> Already checked Google and couldn't find anything. It's hard being a civilian with a job plus other things to make the trip up there (which is almost 3 hours from me). I'll give the post a call tomorrow to see what is up. Thanks


 
Good luck with the call... and your excuses.


----------



## mtfisch1 (Feb 19, 2014)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> I almost made a comment about putting the info on a leaflet and dropping it from a helo for you to understand, but decided that would be in bad taste.
> 
> Re-read all of your posts in this thread and try to see why it looks like you aren't putting that much effort into your your goal.  You didn't know they had recruiters strictly for SF, and you are working your ass off on this?  Obviously you haven't done that much research.  Keep looking around, you will find everything you need.  People are presenting you with the food.  Grab a fork and knife and feed yourself.


Agreed. It's hard to put everything you are trying to accomplish just through typing. I appreciate all the advise. Sorry for getting out of hand a little. Cancer is a big battle that most people dont understand and especially jumping right into it after a deployment sucks.


----------



## pardus (Feb 19, 2014)

mtfisch1 said:


> Agreed. It's hard to put everything you are trying to accomplish just through typing. I appreciate all the advise. Sorry for getting out of hand a little. Cancer is a big battle that most people dont understand and especially jumping right into it after a deployment sucks.



And you want to go SF... Do you have any idea what that entails?


----------



## mtfisch1 (Feb 19, 2014)

pardus said:


> And you want to go SF... Do you have any idea what that entails?


What is that suppose to mean?


----------



## pardus (Feb 19, 2014)

mtfisch1 said:


> What is that suppose to mean?



It means good luck to you...

I'm out.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Feb 20, 2014)

pardus said:


> And you want to go SF... Do you have any idea what that entails?


 
If he did, this wouldn't be a thread.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 20, 2014)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=special+forces+recruiting

Second link down...


----------

